

Automattic Spurns $200 Million Acquisition Offer - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/29/automattic-spurns-200-million-acquisition-offer/

======
stillmotion
Personally, I believe that they are worth more than $200 million. There is
something about their goal to make an amazing blogging tool is what makes me
smile.

------
aswanson
What are they smoking? Take the money and run.

------
Mistone
an amazing example for building something people want, someone should get them
a shirt.

